# How about New York?



## shyLee10 (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm not from the city but I can commute. Any groups in NY?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

yes and there is already a thread about this


----------



## shyLee10 (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh, I looked through and must have missed it.


----------



## shyLee10 (Feb 14, 2010)

Looked again and didn't see it....link, please?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/anybody-in-new-york-100891/


----------

